# 460 SD Hydraulic Pump Removal



## alexa (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone removed the hydraulic pump from the front of a long, my 3 point does not work and I think that may be the problem, it puts out fluid, but I am not sure it gets up to pressure. Do you have to tear into the timing gear area to take the pump off?


----------

